# FSP Aurum CM Gold 750 W



## crmaris (Jun 23, 2011)

FSP decided to enrich the successful Aurum series with three new models that feature more wattages and a semi modular cabling system. The latter will be of great interest to many, since nowadays more and more users seek a modular PSU in order to avoid the extra effort needed for cable management with non modular units.

*Show full review*


----------

